# Baja Designs photo contest



## Baja Designs (Aug 3, 2010)

Hey fellow night riders!

I just wanted to announce Baja Designs photo contest. One of the biggest challenges of my job is getting good night riding shots, we need good pictures for our packaging, website, Facebook page, brochures, etc.

To that end, it dawned on us a couple of weeks ago that all of you out there in MTBR-land could probably do a better job than one or two of us out on a night ride with our trusty iPhone cameras.

So, here's the deal. Each month for the next few months (January 1st, Febuary 1st, March 1st) we will award a Strykr or Strykr Pro each month to the photo that gets the most "Likes" on our Facebook fan page at the following link:

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/pages/Baja-Designs-Bicycle-Lighting/150322801650861

Email your night riding pictures to [email protected] and we will post them on our Facebook page. We'll give you the credit on the photo. The shots do not necessarily need to be of BajaDesigns light systems in use, we just think it'd be fun to see what everybody is up to out there!

Drop us a line if you have any questions.

Good luck!

Shannon Scott
Baja Designs
Bicycle Division
www.BajaDesigns.com


----------



## Sleeveless (Nov 18, 2006)

I like the crowdsourcing idea. I'm no photog, but good luck.


----------



## Baja Designs (Aug 3, 2010)

Thanks Sleeveless, I just figure lot's of cameras are better than one, plus there will be shots of trails from other parts of the country/world.


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

OK, here is my entry. I'm gonna pull some pics out of the video. The problem I had is going solo, my actual at night stuff was horrible. So I took these at dusk. It was dark way in the trails (needed the light) but I had to pick spots that were still a little lighter:






Riding my bike at Dusk from Clayton Petree on Vimeo.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Clay, Very nice video bite. Looks very professional. That trail with the jumps looks sweet.


----------



## tominpinson (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks to Baja Designs & the" likes "from all my good friends I just won an awesome light set. Check it out    
http://www.facebook.com/bajadesigns.bicycle


----------



## Baja Designs (Aug 3, 2010)

Congrats Tom, we are stoked for you, your new Strykr Pro is winging it's way to you as we speak! 

We are having another photo contest this month, it could be the Month of the Clay, anybody going to challenge him??? There's your choice of a Strykr or Strykr Pro up for grabs!


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

Let's see the winning picture. Can you post it here?

****


----------



## Baja Designs (Aug 3, 2010)

scar said:


> Let's see the winning picture. Can you post it here?
> 
> ****


Hi Scar, it's Tominpinson's shot. I put it up on our Facebook page, it really is a pretty cool shot, GTIClay had a great shot or two as well plus the video. I imagine Tom wouldn't mind, I will see if it's okay with him first.


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

Yeah, I saw his link but work blocks FaceBook.



***


----------



## tominpinson (Jul 1, 2008)

Clay`s photos are great. If I was not looking out for myself I would have liked his pic instead of my own. His video humbles me. My 3 sweet daughters took my photo and said dad we are going to help you win some lights. My middle daughter who took the photo may even give riding at night a try. I am a lucky guy.
Enter and win you a set for yourslf, Tommy


----------



## Baja Designs (Aug 3, 2010)

tominpinson said:


> Clay`s photos are great. If I was not looking out for myself I would have liked his pic instead of my own. His video humbles me. My 3 sweet daughters took my photo and said dad we are going to help you win some lights. My middle daughter who took the photo may even give riding at night a try. I am a lucky guy.
> Enter and win you a set for yourslf, Tommy


Hey Tommy, can you post your picture up here?


----------



## shopcat_cycles (Dec 28, 2007)

Shannon, 

Do you need to be a facebook'er to get in on this contest? I sent over a photo yesterday, but haven't seen it posted up. 

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Baja Designs (Aug 3, 2010)

Hi Matt,

The photo contest is on the Baja Designs Bicycle Lighting Facebook fan page. I can actually put your photo up without you being a part of Facebook, you just send the photo(s) you'd like me to put up to my email and I'll take care of the rest. The "Likes" that people put on your photo will be counted regardless of whether or not you are actively on Facebook or not, just make sure to tell your riding buddies and friends to go to the page and "Like" your photo. 

Hopefully that helps, let me know if you have any other questions. 

Shannon


----------



## tominpinson (Jul 1, 2008)

Here is Ashley`s Photo. Glad we did Dec. This month has many good pics to compete with. The more friends you get to like Baja Designs bike lights on facebook & like your photo the better your chances. They have to do both. Half my friends got confused just liked the link I put up and that does not count. :madman: Lucky most figured it out.
Good luck, Tommy


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

Here is my pic that I want you all to go like. I am thinking of going out and trying it again in the pitch black. There's this fun jump that you probably catch about 12' of air on but it's so difficult to capture alone.

You have to go like Baja here before you like my photo

Link to Photo to like


----------



## shopcat_cycles (Dec 28, 2007)

Shannon -

Thanks for getting my photo up! One thing though...you have the wrong name under my photo. I'm the one on the muddy SpecialEd. I would like to add that no trails were harmed in the making of this photograph - that mud was picked up through a new construction area; the trails were in great shape. Photo was taken on my neighborhood trail here in Chapel Hill, NC.

Thanks,
Matt










If you like my photo, I would appreciate the "likes".....Baja Designs Bicycle Lighting Facebook Page


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

I have a couple of new photos today, taken JUST before it got dark. I did some in the dark, but I need to figure out how to make them look OK. Bummer too, because it's a drop to berm thing that's real fun.


----------



## Baja Designs (Aug 3, 2010)

Tim asked a good question. He asked if the "Likes" for the photo's are accumulative, the answer is yes, they are. 

If someone takes the time and makes the effort take more shots and send them in then they will theoretically get more "Likes". Hopefully that clarifies things a bit.


----------



## Baja Designs (Aug 3, 2010)

We have a new rule for the photo contest: each rider can enter up to five pictures per month.

We've had some amazing shots come in for the January contest, pretty impressive as night photos are very difficult to take.

If you'd like to see what I'm talking about here's the page:

http://www.facebook.com/bajadesigns.bicycle


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

BajaDesignsShannon said:


> We have a new rule for the photo contest: each rider can enter up to five pictures per month.
> 
> We've had some amazing shots come in for the January contest, pretty impressive as night photos are very difficult to take.
> 
> ...


Yeah, all my night photos look like a big black blob with a light in them. When I lighten them up with the photo program, they just look like it's day out. I'll post one later.


----------



## Baja Designs (Aug 3, 2010)

gticlay said:


> Yeah, all my night photos look like a big black blob with a light in them. When I lighten them up with the photo program, they just look like it's day out. I'll post one later.


I know what you are talking about Clay, it is super hard to get good night shots, apparently it is possible though. Perhaps I should have a contest and give away a Strykr to the person than can teach me how to take good night shots??

I finally got to watch your video, that trail looks like a blast! Lucky!


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

BajaDesignsShannon said:


> I know what you are talking about Clay, it is super hard to get good night shots, apparently it is possible though. Perhaps I should have a contest and give away a Strykr to the person than can teach me how to take good night shots??
> 
> I finally got to watch your video, that trail looks like a blast! Lucky!


Here is a dark photo I lightened up.... FAIL!


----------



## 9speed (Aug 12, 2009)

I like the design look of the Baja, pity it isn't available in the UK...


----------



## Baja Designs (Aug 3, 2010)

Is that a Sasquatch or Clay flying through the forest on his mountainbike???


----------



## Baja Designs (Aug 3, 2010)

Hey my MTBR brothers and sisters there's only 12hrs left on the January Photo Contest!! Get your pictures in and have your buddies "Like" the Baja Designs Bicycle Lighting Facebook Fan Page and then "Like" your individual picture(s).

Here's the link: http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?cropsuccess&id=1544410223#!/bajadesigns.bicycle

The February contest will start tomorrow, let's get those camera's all warmed up!


----------



## Baja Designs (Aug 3, 2010)

Okay, so here's the deal. Last month's photo contest was absolutely awesome! I can't believe how beautiful those pictures were, incredible! Everyone deserves a big hand for their work.

New rules: the one photo with the highest number of "Likes" wins, five photos per contestant, and no professional watermarks on the photos as they kind of take away from the shot.

So that is it! As the winner of January's contest Tim denHartog will be cruising the dark trails of Yucaipa within the next couple of days with his brand new Strykr Pro. His pictures were amazing! We look forward to seeing more from him.

Send all photos that you would like to enter to [email protected] and I'll post them as quickly as possible. Good luck out there!


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

I'm gonna have to get someone to take some pics of me instead of trying to do it alone. I have a Rebel XTi after all - that should get the job done. No more pulling images off of video.


----------



## geek81 (Jan 3, 2011)

BajaDesignsShannon said:


> Okay, so here's the deal. Last month's photo contest was absolutely awesome! I can't believe how beautiful those pictures were, incredible! Everyone deserves a big hand for their work.
> 
> New rules: the one photo with the highest number of "Likes" wins, five photos per contestant, and no professional watermarks on the photos as they kind of take away from the shot.
> 
> ...


Received my Strykr Pro today - talk about fast delivery and quick service!

My first impression when I took it out was, wow, this thing is tiny - alot smaller than what it looks in pictures. Mounts to my helmet easily, love the quick release setup. Can't really even feel it on my head, nice and light. Haven't had a chance to take it out on a ride yet, but I can't wait to try it out!

I'll give a more detailed review and some pics when I do, just wanted to post here tonight to say thank you Baja Designs!!

Everyone else, get your photos in - this is a fantastic opportunity to win an awesome product!!!


----------



## Baja Designs (Aug 3, 2010)

geek81 said:


> Received my Strykr Pro today - talk about fast delivery and quick service!
> 
> My first impression when I took it out was, wow, this thing is tiny - alot smaller than what it looks in pictures. Mounts to my helmet easily, love the quick release setup. Can't really even feel it on my head, nice and light. Haven't had a chance to take it out on a ride yet, but I can't wait to try it out!
> 
> ...


Thanks Geek81, I am glad that you are enjoying your new Baja Designs Strykr Pro. I hope by now you've been able to do some trail riding and have some fun up there. Let me know if you ever need anything.

Shannon


----------



## Baja Designs (Aug 3, 2010)

In other news...

Jim Helms of beautiful Buckeye, AZ. has sent in some amazing photo's from his adventures in the mountains near his home. There's even a few of me, not part of the contest but in the regular Night Riders photo's album, you can finally see just ugly I really am! He takes incredible shots, if you haven't seen his work you should check it out, every time I look through those pictures I want to hop on my bike and go ride!

Here's the link: http://www.facebook.com/gemini.industries#!/bajadesigns.bicycle

If you'd like to enter the contest yourself just send the pictures you'd like to enter (up to five) to [email protected] and I'll get them up on the Facebook page ASAP.

The winning shot is the one picture with the most "Likes". The winner will get their choice of a brand new 2011 Baja Designs Strykr or Strykr Pro. The contest ends at midnight (eastern time) on February 28th 2011.

Let me know if you have any questions. Good luck out there!

Shannon


----------



## Baja Designs (Aug 3, 2010)

Hey all of you Photo Contestants and the people that like to judge them, Tim Banfield of Manitou, Colorado has put up a couple of new shots for the February Contest. Feel free to vote by "Liking" the photo you like best, the shot with the most "Likes" wins. Up for grabs is a brand new Strykr or Strykr Pro light system!

Here's the link: http://www.facebook.com/#!/bajadesigns.bicycle

There should be plenty of great shots from the 24hrs in the Old Pueblo floating around, send any shots you would like to enter to [email protected], there may be a brand new Strykr or Strykr Pro in it for you!


----------



## Baja Designs (Aug 3, 2010)

So the Feb. 2011 Baja Designs Facebook Photo Contest is heating up and will end tonight at 9pm Pacific time. Tim Banfield is currently in the lead with 57 Likes and Kyle Karsemeyer nipping at his heals with 55 Likes. I will attach the link here and you can judge for yourself. Up for grabs is a brand new 2011 Baja Designs Strykr or Styrkr Pro, the winner gets his or her pick!

Here's the link: http://www.facebook.com/album.php?id=150322801650861&aid=61962

Good luck!!


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

Been out enjoying my Strykr.... too much fun.


----------



## Baja Designs (Aug 3, 2010)

Rad Clay! I am stoked you are having fun out there!


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

Will you be repeating this contest in March?


----------



## Baja Designs (Aug 3, 2010)

Yep, it has been fun to see what everyone is doing out there! Do you have some shots you're wanting to put up?


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

BajaDesignsShannon said:


> Yep, it has been fun to see what everyone is doing out there! Do you have some shots you're wanting to put up?


Yes, I do! I didn't see this thread was going for a Feb contest, and I missed the Jan deadline.

Don't like my odds of beating either of the posters in the next 7 hours, so I figured that I'd post up for next month!

edit: But I entered anyways...


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

*For the long shot at the buzzer*










Where you've been is sometimes the most interesting shot...

Shannon, I sent this your way via email, but you can always save thru the post here.

Thanks!


----------



## Baja Designs (Aug 3, 2010)

CharacterZero said:


> Where you've been is sometimes the most interesting shot...
> 
> Shannon, I sent this your way via email, but you can always save thru the post here.
> 
> Thanks!


Awesome picture! You don't get many shots of "where you've been", I would imagine that interesting things sometimes happen right after you pass by. (That would explain the owls that I sometimes observe following me on night rides)

The way it works is that you have your riding buddies all "Like" the page and then "Like" your picture. The one picture with the most Likes total wins. I will tally everything up tonight at 9pm Pacific time and let everyone know who won for Feb tomorrow morning.

I will put this up as our first picture for March, great way to start the month! Let me know if you have any more questions.

Shannon


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

BajaDesignsShannon said:


> Awesome picture! You don't get many shots of "where you've been", I would imagine that interesting things sometimes happen right after you pass by. (That would explain the owls that I sometimes observe following me on night rides)
> 
> The way it works is that you have your riding buddies all "Like" the page and then "Like" your picture. The one picture with the most Likes total wins. I will tally everything up tonight at 9pm Pacific time and let everyone know who won for Feb tomorrow morning.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Shannon, that rocks.

As for the "where you've been" type shots...this was actually from one of my first attempts on night riding shots - learning the timing for a 2nd curtain flash can be a wee bit tricky


----------



## Baja Designs (Aug 3, 2010)

Haaahh!! I would have never known! I thought you did that on purpose, funny.

I still think it's a great shot, I am putting it up later today. Have any more you'd like to have put up there?


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

BajaDesignsShannon said:


> Haaahh!! I would have never known! I thought you did that on purpose, funny.
> 
> I still think it's a great shot, I am putting it up later today. Have any more you'd like to have put up there?


TSD getting high on the wall ride...some lighting provided by headlamps setup on the track, some aux lights and flash.









Blinded one of my buddies for this one...









Good thing my friends are good riders, at least I can try to keep up with the camera. :thumbsup:


----------



## Baja Designs (Aug 3, 2010)

Rad!! Send them to my email (if you haven't already) [email protected], very cool shots!


----------



## Baja Designs (Aug 3, 2010)

Hey Baja Designs Nation! The March 2011 Photo Contest has been launched, sorry it took so long, the Army had other plans for me the first week of this month. The pictures we have up are pretty awesome. Let's see what you guys and gals can do out there!

Remember there is your choice of a Strykr or Strykr Pro in it for you. All you have to do is have your riding buddies go onto the Baja Designs Bicycle Lighting Facebook Fan Page and "Like" the page and then "Like" your photo, the one shot with the most "Likes" at 9pm Pacific time on the last day of the month wins. Last month really came down to the wire, those guys did a great job. I look forward to seeing what this month holds in store!

If you have any questions you can either post them here or email me at [email protected], when you are ready to send in your shots (up to five) send them to that same email.

Here's the link to the March Photo Contest: http://www.facebook.com/bajadesigns.bicycle#!/album.php?aid=66205&id=150322801650861

May the Force be with you,

Shannon Scott
Baja Designs Bicycle Division


----------



## Baja Designs (Aug 3, 2010)

There's a few days left of the March Photo Contest, it not too late to get your entry in. Just email it to [email protected] and I'll post it as quick as I can so your peeps can "Like" it and help you win a brand new 2011 Strykr or Strykr Pro light system.

Good Luck!

Shannon


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

So you guys like sunset/silhouette pics? I emailed one over your way, Shannon! Head to the contest and vote for the best ones, please!


----------



## Baja Designs (Aug 3, 2010)

CharacterZero said:


> So you guys like sunset/silhouette pics? I emailed one over your way, Shannon! Head to the contest and vote for the best ones, please!


Got it CZ! That shot is super cool. I will be posting it here in a second.

Shannon


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

BajaDesignsShannon said:


> Got it CZ! That shot is super cool. I will be posting it here in a second.
> 
> Shannon


Thanks man. See, I had thought that the pics were supposed to be of night-riding...now I know!:thumbsup:


----------



## Baja Designs (Aug 3, 2010)

BajaDesignsShannon said:


> Got it CZ! That shot is super cool. I will be posting it here in a second.
> 
> Shannon


No worries, that is honestly what I personally would prefer because the idea is to inspire people to go night ride, however a cool night shot is a cool night shot...


----------



## TeeWon (Jun 5, 2010)

Here's my entry...for whatever month it takes to win...obviously the light is needed


----------



## TeeWon (Jun 5, 2010)

Okay...Another pict...common Shannon, I gotta have a BD light!! Keep rockin' the night ya'll...ride all day, then just keep riding!!


----------



## Baja Designs (Aug 3, 2010)

Hey TeeWon, that shot is amazing!! Makes me want to throw my bike in the truck and drive to Moab or Sedona and hit up a night ride!

Would you do me a favor and email that picture to my work email at [email protected], I will need your name so people can vote for it on Facebook. Again, I really really like that shot, great job!

Shannon


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

TeeWon said:


> Okay...Another pict...common Shannon, I gotta have a BD light!! Keep rockin' the night ya'll...ride all day, then just keep riding!!
> 
> View attachment 605851


Rockin' picture man!


----------



## Baja Designs (Aug 3, 2010)

TeeWon said:


> Okay...Another pict...common Shannon, I gotta have a BD light!! Keep rockin' the night ya'll...ride all day, then just keep riding!!
> 
> View attachment 605851


Hey TeeWon, those shots are absolutely awesome! I do need you to send them to me in an email. I will get them up later today but I doubt your friends and family know you as TeeWon on Facebook...or do they...

Let me know what you want to call you when I post these pictures, you'll be the first kid on the block to have pictures up for the April contest.

Thanks,

Shannon


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

Nice shot, TeeWon.

Did you add the lens flare in post-processing?


----------



## TeeWon (Jun 5, 2010)

A little photoshop on the head to give the photo the extra love it needed. The original was a bit bland.

Shannon, I will email you the photos later today for sure.


----------



## Baja Designs (Aug 3, 2010)

TeeWon said:


> A little photoshop on the head to give the photo the extra love it needed. The original was a bit bland.
> 
> Shannon, I will email you the photos later today for sure.


Cool! Thanks I'll be watching for them.


----------



## geek81 (Jan 3, 2011)

cool shots teewon!


----------



## Baja Designs (Aug 3, 2010)

Only five days left in the April 2011 Baja Designs Bicycle Lighting Photo Contest! Check our Facebook page at "Baja Designs Bicycle Lighting" for shots that have already been entered, you can vote for them by "Liking" the page and then "Liking" whatever night riding shot you like the best. We have had some amazing night shots put up on the page.

If you'd like to enter the contest yourself, send your picture(s) to [email protected] and I'll get it up on the page as quick as possible. The shot does not need to be of you using one of our lights necessarily, just a shot of you or your buddies out riding at night. Up for grabs is your choice of a 2011 Baja Designs Strykr or Strykr Pro light system.

Let me know if you have any questions. Good luck out there!

Shannon


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

Good shots this month.


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

No post production on mine. Hoping you can legitimately enter when you're the photographee.....(photo credit to Airwreck)


----------



## Baja Designs (Aug 3, 2010)

whodaphuck said:


> No post production on mine. Hoping you can legitimately enter when you're the photographee.....(photo credit to Airwreck)
> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1665717068#!/photo.php?fbid=220780594605081&set=a.214349371914870.69363.150322801650861&type=1&theater


No worries, we can work something out WhoDaPhuck, not a problem. Rad, shot by the way, I put it up as the profile picture for our Facebook page.

Shannon


----------

